# braided main line



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Gonna make the switch to braided. Was thinking 15lb? Any thoughts?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I use nothing less than 20, but thats because I'll use it on the pin in the warmer months. I don't necessarily want that really thin diameter because it tends to twist and tangle more. Careful going to braid when it gets colder...it will freeze up on you and ruin your day of fishing.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Does the braided line bed down on the spool of your centerpin? I tried it once on a pin but after fighting a fish, the line didn't want to come off the spool easily.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

If you're doing much winter fishing, you might consider ShutUpNFish and KSUFLASH's comments as braid will bed and freeze to itself. Larger diameter lines help a lot, but can cause problems if you snag above your leader, say in a tree. You'll have to cut off because your rod will go before 40# braid.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

well i bit the bullet and got some 15# and 6# mono leader. Gonna try it out when the river settles back down. Also gonna give micro swivels a try with this setup. I got the cheaper spiderwire braid in case I don't like it.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

KSUFLASH said:


> Does the braided line bed down on the spool of your centerpin? I tried it once on a pin but after fighting a fish, the line didn't want to come off the spool easily.


One of the exact reasons why I wont use the real thin stuff....If you apply the braid tightly on the spool initially, it helps to eliminate some of the bedding/digging. However, you think fighting a fish on a pin is a rush now with mono? Try it with braid! I almost exclusively do it in the summertime though....I don't want to have to deal with respooling in the middle of steely season. And I prefer the smoother stuff such as Sufix, Tuf Line or Tiger Braid...not Power Pro; just because of the feel and handling with a pin/casting. 

jjshbetz - It may be too late to put the braid on now bro...we will be fishing in freezing temps before you know it.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Wouldn't braid tend to pull hooks more? Do you lose more fish? I like the stretch of mono when fighting steelhead because you never know what they're gonna do. When fighting walleye though, I love the braid feeling every head shake. 

I don't pin though, just experience on spinning rods. I guess maybe that's even more of the challenge with the braided line for you guys....trying to keep the right pressure on the fish while having no stretch in your line. I always thought feeling that reel spinning like crazy against your palm has got to be cool.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

nooffseason said:


> Wouldn't braid tend to pull hooks more? Do you lose more fish? I like the stretch of mono when fighting steelhead because you never know what they're gonna do. When fighting walleye though, I love the braid feeling every head shake.
> 
> I don't pin though, just experience on spinning rods. I guess maybe that's even more of the challenge with the braided line for you guys....trying to keep the right pressure on the fish while having no stretch in your line. I always thought feeling that reel spinning like crazy against your palm has got to be cool.


Thats the one of the exact advantages of using a longer float rod. It takes a lot of the shock and pressure out of the line, and with the pin, the rest is up to you while fighting that fish....You are the drag...what better drag than one which adjusts to exactly what the fish is doing automatically?

No stretch, the pin set-up with instantaneous hook sets throughout the drift and willing fish----in my mind, the perfect combination

No doubt the hook set would be even more instantaneous and effective with braid. You will see more pinners switching to braid in the years to come, mark my words.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Allow me to add my 2 cent if you will....I love braid. If you're having a problem with it bedding in on itself might i suggest more tightly wound mono backing and less line up top there isnt alot of reason to add more then 100 yrs if ya ask me. As for what happens to it in the winter I use 15# and 20# without a prob and as for hook set it is the best you dont have to set nearly as hard as you would with mono, use a good leader floro leader( forget what they say it stretches) and a good noodle rod and BUST THOSE BULLETS IN THE MOUTH!!!


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Tried it out yesturday and i love it. GREAT casting, super sensitive. Didn't get and steel worth mentioning, but landed a carp bout 4-5lbs. The braid didn't bed into the line on the reel from the carp. These results were on spinning reel though. I am very happy with results....


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I switched to it for my spinning gear. Won't go back to mono. I love it because it doesn't stretch, very easy to mend (sits on top of the water) and casts good because of the smaller diameter. I use fireline fuse 8lb. Would def. recommend!


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Clevelandtocolumbus said:


> Allow me to add my 2 cent if you will....I love braid. If you're having a problem with it bedding in on itself might i suggest more tightly wound mono backing and less line up top there isnt alot of reason to add more then 100 yrs if ya ask me. As for what happens to it in the winter I use 15# and 20# without a prob


I love it too but last winter, ice began caking on the lines when the temperature was around 20. The line was left frayed. Have you experienced this?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

It WILL freeze in the winter months....not even worth using when temps reach 30* or less....about the same time the guides start to freeze.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

ShutUpNFish said:


> It WILL freeze in the winter months....not even worth using when temps reach 30* or less....about the same time the guides start to freeze.


also the best time for catching steelies


----------

